# Dishwasher two drain hoses



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a dishwasher that appeared to have two drain hoses and I couldn't figure out where the second one should go to? Does anyone know what the second hose is for?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

What brand? Did you read the directions dude?

I have had dishwashers that had top and bottoms that were separate. Can't remember if it had separate drain hoses. Would be easy to plumb under sink


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

brand is Kenmore elite model number 665.1396
Yep I looked at the directions and they didn't mention anything. you can view them online. 
The DW was already installed by someone else, I just went to take a look because it wasn't draining properly.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Are both hoses hooked up to the drain?


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

no, right now both are not hooked up to anything. are you able to tell anything by the pictures?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

howitt said:


> brand is Kenmore elite model number 665.1396
> Yep I looked at the directions and they didn't mention anything. you can view them online.
> The DW was already installed by someone else, I just went to take a look because it wasn't draining properly.


I wouldn't think it would drain properly at all if the hoses weren't hooked up to anything.The manual say's "one" hose,have you tried calling Sears master tech's,they are usually a real treat do deal with.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Is the one with the green clamp to pump water through the wands? Brown clamp should definitely be the drain line, given the loop on the side of the unit.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Try going to Sears parts Direct,it has an exploded parts diagram.Shows part# 16 as the drain hose and part# 2 as the fill hose and it shows where they run to.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The larger fill hose allows for a quiet filling.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The larger fill hose allows for a quiet filling.



Ahh, like the larger fill tubes on old Kohler one piece toilets. Makes sense.


----------

